
Revolt of the six-figure Wall Street coders - KeepTalking
http://www.salon.com/technology/how_the_world_works/2010/07/30/high_speed_frequency_tradiing_programmers/index.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The article refers to the original from Forbes, which was submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1560072>

